# Merry Christmas..



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope you all have a great Christmas wherever you are spending it.. 


Until an hour ago, Ayakalam and myself were pulling our hair out as we were caught up in the proposed Iberia strike but glad to say it has been cancelled. 



Merry Christmas Everyone.

Maiden :xmascandle:


----------



## Ms desert (Dec 2, 2012)

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Let's party!

:whoo::whoo::whoo:

lane: Merry Christmas lane:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Let's party!
> 
> :whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> lane: Merry Christmas lane:




I have a huge grin on my face.. suddenly the world looks brighter


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have a huge grin on my face.. suddenly the world looks brighter


I swear Christmas starts today


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh...Merry Christmas you both. Think of Sonrisa everytime you drink some nice Cava.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Oh...Merry Christmas you both. Think of Sonrisa everytime you drink some nice Cava.




Are you sure there is nothing you would like me to bring back for you?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks MS, but I dont need anything. Hope you have a great time!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Oh...Merry Christmas you both. Think of Sonrisa everytime you drink some nice Cava.[/QUOT
> 
> My first Christmas ever in Spain so looking foreward to it and will have a glass of Cava for you Sonrisa...hope you also have a very Happy Christmas.:xmastree:this i what i will be doing before Chris arrives.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Oh...Merry Christmas you both. Think of Sonrisa everytime you drink some nice Cava.


...and me with a glass of Tinto Pesquera, fine RIoja, or at least some good dry fino along with some tapas...


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Maiden and Pat.....have a brilliant Christmas in the sun...:santa::tree::snowball:
Don't forget us.... stay in touch X X X


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I hope you all have a great Christmas wherever you are spending it..
> 
> 
> Until an hour ago, Ayakalam and myself were pulling our hair out as we were caught up in the proposed Iberia strike but glad to say it has been cancelled.
> ...


Yes, second that, happy, and above all safe, Christmas to everyone.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year :wreath:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Maiden and Pat.....have a brilliant Christmas in the sun...:santa::tree::snowball:
> Don't forget us.... stay in touch X X X


lol don't know about sun.. although one year I did have dinner on the terrace but generally Spain is rather similar to Cairo in winter but it will just be nice to be away from Cairo// Christmas day will see us at an Italian restaurant in the beautiful city of Elche.. the city of palms..


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

It's a small world, our holiday home is 15 minutes from Elche and we visit there often.


----------



## Reema2014 (Dec 9, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

paolop said:


> It's a small world, our holiday home is 15 minutes from Elche and we visit there often.




Gran Alacant?


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Gran Alacant?


Orihuela


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

paolop said:


> Orihuela




I am in Novelda.. just off the Alicante Madrid motorway.. about 20 minutes to Elche


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am in Novelda.. just off the Alicante Madrid motorway.. about 20 minutes to Elche


It's such a lovely part of the world with wonderful sandy beaches and remote hill top villages, to be honest I wish I was there right now rather then working in what feels increasingly like a war zone.


----------



## twosocks (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Holidays to everyone and a Magical New Year !!!


----------

